# So here's a(nother) good, sobering example of me being a moron or; anybody had this happen?



## quickbrownf0x (May 19, 2021)

- woke up, listened to this violin 1 line I cobbled together earlier last night.
- felt very off - couldn't figure out why the panning all of a sudden was all messed up
- spent about 20 minutes trying to fix it in my mix

...only to find that I'd accidentally put on my headphones the wrong way around. Ended up uttering a bunch of words that sound a lot like 'clucking bell'. So if you've had a rough day - here's maybe a good laugh at my expense for you. At least there's some comfort in knowing somewhere in Amsterdam some Muppet had his headphones on backwards. 

Side note - should this count as a con for the endless debate about mixing on headphones?


----------



## Loïc D (May 19, 2021)

It’s because you mix with headphones !
(Sorry someone had to fo it)
I can’t count the number of times I’m dumb...

A good one ? I install my gear for a gig and when I switch my bass amp on, no sound. I fiddle around with settings and start sweating because of no plan B.
Then, I remember that there’s also a speaker switch in the back...


----------



## Michel Simons (May 19, 2021)

I couldn't find the on switch of my new computer. Took me a while to figure out that it had two small doors on the front and even longer to open them.


----------



## detritusdave (May 19, 2021)

Yes.... I have done this... It just means you're human.


----------



## MarcusD (May 19, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> - woke up, listened to this violin 1 line I cobbled together earlier last night.
> - felt very off - couldn't figure out why the panning all of a sudden was all messed up
> - spent about 20 minutes trying to fix it in my mix
> 
> ...


🤣

Once spent nearly a day trying to figure out why the headphones wouldn’t play audio, tried different routing, headphones, the lot... kept turning up the interface dial to and still nothing.

realised the interface was set to adjusting speaker output only (speakers were off at the time). Switched I/O to head set and could finally hear stuff when adjusting the dial.. cursed my self then carried on working.

Eventually, needed to check the mix and powered the speakers on forgetting they had been turned all the way up during the earlier foolery .

Pressed play and the BRAMM that thrust out of those speakers caused my pants to turn a different shade and simultaneously, me to jump so hard the legs on my chair broke as I went flying sideways. Luckily my face was cushioned by a searing hot radiator.

Spent about 3 minutes groaning in pain, then called it a day.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 19, 2021)

If you have kids, you can just blame it on them not allowing you enough sleep. This excuse is valid until they’re old enough to start sleeping in.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (May 19, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> If you have kids, you can just blame it on them not allowing you enough sleep. This excuse is valid until they’re old enough to start sleeping in.


I don't, but that's the best idea I've heard all week, short of grabbing Gullfoss and, well - switching my headphones around. Very smart.


----------



## LamaRose (May 19, 2021)

Couldn't find my glasses... yes, you can guess where they were, lol. In my defense, they were the new rimless/titanium models.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 19, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Couldn't find my glasses... yes, you can guess where they were, lol. In my defense, they were the new rimless/titanium models.


My wife has lost track of her phone when it’s in her hand.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (May 19, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Couldn't find my glasses... yes, you can guess where they were, lol. In my defense, they were the new rimless/titanium models.


My wife let me walk out the door with a piece of toilet paper dangling from my shoe AND come back for the keys, without saying a word. I swear - I'm 40 years old now; I fear for my future. Clucking bell.


----------



## Smikes77 (May 19, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> 🤣
> 
> Once spent nearly a day trying to figure out why the headphones wouldn’t play audio, tried different routing, headphones, the lot... kept turning up the interface dial to and still nothing.
> 
> ...



didnt happen to catch this on one of your tutorials?


----------



## Loïc D (May 19, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> My wife has lost track of her phone when it’s in her hand.


I was even looking for my phone when I was holding it and checking it.

When I was a kid, I used to make my mum crazy when we realized halfway to the school by walking that I was still wearing my slippers.


----------



## Loïc D (May 19, 2021)

Ah also swearing at lost keys when I’m holding them in my right hand (ok, I’m lefty...)


----------



## MarcusD (May 20, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> didnt happen to catch this on one of your tutorials?



Hahaha! 

If only! All for brightening up peoples day at ones own expense. 

It was the chair you see me in for tuts. The rollers are connected to flimsy plastic leg supports and three snapped off.

Never buying a gaming chair again. They look comfortable, but end up being rubbish after a few months use.


----------



## wahey73 (May 20, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Pressed play and the BRAMM that thrust out of those speakers caused my pants to turn a different shade and simultaneously, me to jump so hard the legs on my chair broke as I went flying sideways. Luckily my face was cushioned by a searing hot radiator.


 made my day


----------



## Babe (May 22, 2021)

Are you sure you put the headphones on backwards or did you have you head screwed on wrong?


----------



## jcrosby (May 22, 2021)




----------

